# WHO is the hunter and who is the HUNTED ??



## Johnny (Jul 21, 2015)

LOL - I feel like a fool. Which is not very hard to do sometimes.

I live way out in the country. In front of my home is our dirt road.
Across the road, is a family that boards horses, riding lessons, etc etc.
they have two sons, 17 & 18. Big outdoors people. Hunting, fishing, etc.
I hung up my hunting cap years ago. so I don't get out much.

well, yesterday, I kept hearing this screaming sound. Like an animal in distress.
I got my binocs out, couldn't see anything. walked out to the road, sounded like the
sound was coming from some palmettos over on the horse ranch. I hopped the fence
and tried to find the source of the animal sounds. Then, out of the corner of my eye,
was some movement, like an animal caught in a trap.
I slowly walked over to it then I heard the giggling and laughing. These two *CLOWNS*
had a new predator attractor thing to attract coyotes, fox and such. The kind that has a speaker
and a moving wand of feathers.
They did not intend to attract me. They were just playing with their new toy. But when they
saw me being attracted to it, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA they couldn't help themselves.

yeah yeah yeah , a funny time for all. (mostly for them) But, THEIR day is coming !!! Just wait. opcorn:



.


----------



## Jim (Jul 21, 2015)

:LOL2: 

Love those, I have a real cheap one and it gets my dogs going. Time to put on your hunting hat and get us some predator pictures.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know how much news you guys get from Central Florida,
but, we are being run over with bulldozers in new construction.
new shopping malls, housing developments, every day, thousands
of pristine natural woodland acres and orange groves are being scraped down
to bare sand to build another mega something or other.

so, this is destroying the habitat for many types of wildlife and is pushing
the black bear into our populated areas. which is becoming a serious problem.
coyotes are eating peoples pets, foxes are under peoples houses raising kits,
it is just terrible. Florida has never had a black bear hunting season - ever.
now, this year, there are 350 tags issued Just for Central Florida.

and yes, the _CLOWNS_ across the road got me. Am sure they will have a very
successful predator hunt this fall.


----------



## overboard (Jul 21, 2015)

:lol: Wait till they play the locator siren at full volume---------at 2:00 in the morning! :LOL2:

Just saw the last post. It happened here in Pa.; there is a development built up against the border of virtually every state gameland in NE Pa., guess where most of the critters are! They draw them in with feeders and after awhile they start complaining about being overrun by the same animals that they enticed into a sanctuary. 
Supposedly it got so bad in Hemlock Farms that they brought in state shooters to get rid of some of the deer. I read several articles about trophy deer and bear living in that development.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 21, 2015)

Better keep an eye on youtube, you might be a star on there pretty soon if they recorded you on the "hunt"
It is pretty funny.
Tim


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 22, 2015)

thats funny! my cats and when i had dogs would about destroy the back door to get out to get what was making the racket


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> I don't know how much news you guys get from Central Florida,
> but, we are being run over with bulldozers in new construction.
> new shopping malls, housing developments, every day, thousands
> of pristine natural woodland acres and orange groves are being scraped down
> ...



Sounds like coastal South Carolina, where the mentality is to rape and scrape, fill and kill, then build high-density, with houses so close together, you could borrow a roll of toilet paper from your neighbor by reaching out the bathroom window. And don't do anything to fix the 30-year outdated roads that are bumper-to-bumper on a daily basis. All I can say is thank God for areas like the Santee Coastal Reserve, Waccamaw Heritage Preserve, Brookgreen Gardens, and Cape Romain NWR. At least the greedy land rapers can't ever destroy those areas with more golf courses.

Sorry for the rant.....


----------



## Johnny (Jul 22, 2015)

LOL it is not a rant - it is the effen TRUTH !!!

Back in the early 70's when I-95 was being built, I remember stopping off
at Myrtle Beach to spend the night. Even back then, it was showing signs of
snatch n grab investors for greater things to come. Not necessarily GOOD
things, but never the less, it has happened.
Millions and Millions of people want to have the Attractions such as Disney World
and Six Flags, etc. But not in THEIR back yard ..... Same scenario with a city
dump - we want it, but just not in MY back yard.

Orlando Attractions are so over populated now that there has been a budget
approved to build Pedestrian Crossover bridges at several intersections because
tourists are actually being run over in the crosswalks by locals that should seek
mental help about the tourist industry. 

whew - lol - anyway, it is what it is.


back to the _CLOWNS_ across the road. They are serious sportsmen and have several
good quality game cameras. So next time I see them out in the field playing with their
new toys, I will just mozey over and off the cuff, ask if they have their game cameras up
to "catch the action" of anything being lured in by the decoy. ( *ME* for example ) LOL LOL

and, what is the "locator siren" ?


----------



## KMixson (Jul 22, 2015)

People move to the country to be closer to nature and then when nature shows up they call animal control to come take it away. Then after nature is gone the developers move in and take over everything. Then the people move to the country again. It is a vicious cycle.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 22, 2015)

KMixson, you nailed it! As a fellow coastal South Carolinian, you'd be surprised how much of SCDNR law enforcement time is consumed by responding to 'nuisance wildlife' calls. The real nuisance are the implants that move down here, disrupt wildlife habitat by building where things should never be built, and then they are shocked to see wildlife moving around on their property, and demand for it to be removed or killed.


----------



## GTS225 (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey, Barefoot Johnny! Throw together a makeshift Sasquatch costume and make a point to lope through the field of thier camera sometime.

Roger


----------



## KMixson (Jul 23, 2015)

GTS225 said:


> Hey, Barefoot Johnny! Throw together a makeshift Sasquatch costume and make a point to lope through the field of thier camera sometime.
> 
> Roger



You do know that would be a good way to get shot. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Johnny (Jul 23, 2015)

oh nooooooo I don't think any kind of experienced outdoorsman
would put on a monkey suit and walk thru the woods. 

I know you meant it only as a prank - to walk only in front of their
cameras...... but I would hope_ nobody _ever does that.
cool idea for fun, but not so good in reality.

I will have my turn, LOL, it is only a matter of time.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 23, 2015)

i wouldnt recommend dressing up like sasquatch. definitely not around here. everyone with a gun would be on the hunt for it.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 23, 2015)

If you know where their game camera is, you could always swap the SD card with one that's pre-loaded with some good wildlife pictures:










You get the idea...... :mrgreen: :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Jul 23, 2015)

:LMFAO: PSG - that right there is the direct result of breathing in too much argon.

BUT !!! FUNNY AS ALL GET OUT !!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

Dress like a zombie for them at night


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 24, 2015)

now that would be hilarious!




PSG-1 said:


> If you know where their game camera is, you could always swap the SD card with one that's pre-loaded with some good wildlife pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I always opt for the unconventional method of dealing with a problem. A warped sense of humor also comes in handy. :mrgreen:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 24, 2015)

i may seriously have to do that this year during hunting season. i am on a deer management team where there are several of us assigned a "park" and some guys have their cameras out all season. i may have to add some zoo pictures, or sasquatch


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 24, 2015)

You are only limited by your imagination. And of course, search engines and screen shots. LOL


----------



## KMixson (Jul 24, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> i may seriously have to do that this year during hunting season. i am on a deer management team where there are several of us assigned a "park" and some guys have their cameras out all season. i may have to add some zoo pictures, or sasquatch



Get a good picture of an elk or caribou and place it in there. When they see the rack on it they will pee their pants.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jul 24, 2015)

i was thinking about that. search and try to find pics in an area simliar to where the camera is.


----------



## Abraham (Jul 24, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> LOL it is not a rant - it is the effen TRUTH !!!
> 
> Back in the early 70's when I-95 was being built, I remember stopping off
> at Myrtle Beach to spend the night. Even back then, it was showing signs of
> ...



A locator siren is similar to your local tornado siren. Coyote hunters use it to locate where the coyotes are hanging out. Works in the country just like in the city, setting all the dogs off lol.


----------



## overboard (Jul 24, 2015)

Darn; you had to tell him, I was hoping he would find out on his own! :lol:


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 25, 2015)

OK, the locator siren makes sense now. One of the barrier islands we camp on has coyotes. When a siren goes by on the mainland, we can often hear them making racket. It's a little un nerving to hear that and be out there camping, which is why I started carrying my pistol on trips out there. Never felt the need to do that before, I always felt safe out there..... until last year when we heard a pack of coyotes only about 100 yards from camp. That will put you on heightened alertness. :shock:


----------



## DaleH (Jul 25, 2015)

PSG-1 said:


> One of the barrier islands we camp on has coyotes. When a siren goes by on the mainland, we can often hear them making racket. It's a little un nerving to hear that and be out there camping, which is why I started carrying my pistol on trips out there. Never felt the need to do that before, I always felt safe out there..... until last year when we heard a pack of coyotes only about 100 yards from camp. That will put you on heightened alertness. :shock:


Bah ... you don't need to pack a pistol for 4-legged predators ... 2-legged ones - YES - but not for coyotes!

:wink:


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 21, 2015)

Speaking of sasquatch sightings, a few years ago my buddy and I were turkey hunting on my grandfathers property. I have a ghillie suit that I use while turkey hunting. Works great for turkey hunting. I pretty much disappear setup against a tree or in a bit of brush. But my buddy kept saying how much it makes me look like a sasquatch while walking through the woods. The morning was slow with no turkey action, so before we quite for the day he had me walk through some brush about 50 yards out and turn to "grunt" at him while he recorded it on his phone. Just a goofy video he wanted to send to some friends of his. He posted it on YouTube to share with his buddies and the hilariousness ensued. Several people have broken down the video to help prove that bigfoot exists. Many references to the bigfoot in the video (myself) as having "high shoulders", "sloped forehead", "OOF way outside human range", etc. We got a pretty big kick out of all the references to myself being a sasquatch. For the first few weeks/months after he put the video up my buddy was contacted by several "bigfoot reaserchers" who wanted permission to come investigate the private property where the bigfoot encounter occurred. He was even contacted by one of the bigfoot shows from the Discovery Channel (I don't remember which one) about possibly doing a show on it. He didn't respond to any of the inquiries. It's become a pretty big joke between a few of us now.

Now, he posted this just as a joke to share with his friends. He wasn't trying to fool or trick anyone into thinking he was being serious or gain anything from it. But it's funny how hardcore some these bigfoot researchers are. I guess if you really want to believe something, it isn't hard to see what you want to see.

Orignial video
[youtube]TFq6qwm-vIk[/youtube]

Breakdown video showing that I'm a real sasquatch :LOL2: 
[youtube]rRuTczT3rC0[/youtube]


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 21, 2015)

On a similar note, that reminds me of the late 1980's, when the Lizardman of Lee County was at the peak of its hype here in South Carolina. At that time, we lived in Cherry Grove Beach, on the marsh, but just a short walk to the beach.

A friend and me jumped in the marsh behind the house at low tide, and proceeded to coat ourselves from head to toe with pluff mud. And when I say from head to toe, I mean we also used it in our hairstyles. If I remember correctly, my friend 'spiked' his like a mohawk, while I opted for the 'slicked back' look.

So, we proceed down to the beach in the height of tourist season......a couple of local kids on their mission....off to terrorize the tourists, LOL

He told everyone he was the lizard man of Lee County, while I told them I was his cousin, the lizard man of Horry County (which includes Myrtle Beach and Cherry Grove) 

We didn't terrorize any tourists that day, but we sure made a bunch of them laugh, smile and take pictures. I bet there's probably some people from some land-locked state somewhere that still have photos of a couple of 12 year old kids on the beach looking like a creature from the black lagoon, and smelling like a creature from the sewage lagoon (pluff mud has an odor for sure!)....and probably wondering whatever happened to those crazy locals in South Carolina. :mrgreen:


----------

